# I take it this saturday



## johngotti (Jun 4, 2015)

My school had us all testing on the fisdap and Ive been studying out the mybrady book.. anybody else got any adivce ?? where i could find some good practice test ? any studying tools ?? what the test is like ? etc anything I should know ? thanks im nervous


----------



## Gurby (Jun 4, 2015)

Studying out of a book is low yield unless there are things you still don't understand.  It would have been better to get a membership at EMTPrep, medictesting, JBLearning, etc, and do lots of practice questions.  Might not be worth it at this point, 2 days before the test... But then again maybe it would be worth it.


----------



## johngotti (Jun 6, 2015)

i took it and got cut off at 76.. i either did really good or really bad..im thinking really bad.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 6, 2015)

If you felt as though the questions were getting incredibly hard by the end, you probably did well. 
If you felt like you were seeing the same questions over and over, you probably did poorly.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 7, 2015)

Make sure you go over everything in the book... Not just what was covered in class.
While some advocate online and other resources ... They really aren't needed most of the time. Most are a waste of money. If it is truly the wording of questions that is getting you and not knowledge gap... They may be useful to some.
Most texts are written off of the same standards the Nremt tests on. You also need a basic understanding of then principals and not just regurgitate facts and material. I found the Nremt to be very straight forward and was one of the easier tests I have taken. That said I can understand how some could struggle with it.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 7, 2015)

No one really knows for sure. Everyone has their assumptions, but no one is 100% sure on how to tell if someone passes/fails. 

Everyone told me the test was a "minimum of 70 questions" to pass. I had less then 70 questions and I thought they were all a lot easier then I was initially anticipating. Everyone told me that I must of sucked so bad that it kicked me off early. I ended up passing first try. 

A good indicator will be how well you did in class. If you struggled through class, you will probably struggle through registry. If you did very well in class, you will most likely do fine on the registry.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 7, 2015)

I hear people claim they passed with less than 70 from time to time. The Nremt executive director said it is not possible.... Minimum is 70 for Emt.

A friend emailed the Nremt during a previous "discussion" on the topic.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 7, 2015)

Medic Tim said:


> I hear people claim they passed with less than 70 from time to time. The Nremt executive director said it is not possible.... Minimum is 70 for Emt.
> 
> A friend emailed the Nremt during a previous "discussion" on the topic.


You take the national registry in Canada? I thought is was a US certification. 


Additionally, according to the NREMT official web page- 

"Eventually every candidate will reach his or her maximum ability level.  In this way, the computer learns whether or not the individual is above the standard (entry-level competency) in these content areas, and the examination will end. 95% Confidence is Necessary to Pass or Fail a CAT Exam
The high achiever who is able to answer most of the questions correctly will find that the computer ends the exam early. Many candidates worry that something is wrong because the exam was so short. In reality, the computer was able to determine that the candidate jumped far higher than the standard level—or was well above the level of competency In a CAT exam. The computer stops the exam when it is 95% confident that the individual candidate has reached the level of competency. As mentioned before the length of a CAT exam is variable.  *Sometimes a candidate can demonstrate a level of competency in as few as 60 test items.   Sometimes, after 60 questions, the candidate has shown to be close to entry-level competency but the computer has not determined within the 95% confidence requirement that the candidate is either above or below the entry-level competency standard*.  In cases when the computer is not 95% confident, the test continues to provide additional items."

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/about_exams.asp


"There are two important concepts to remember about computer adaptive tests: 
1. *There is no minimum number or percent of correct items needed to pass *as with a traditional paper-and-pencil test.
2. All candidates will be challenged to the limit of their ability, so everyone taking the exam will think it is difficult. "

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/EMTServices/cert_pol_proc.asp


The only thing stated numerically is the average amount of questions for the first responder is 80-110 questions,  EMT is 70-120, and Paramedic is 80- 150, but that there is no max/min. People have gone below 80 and above 150. Which number you fall closest to is a good indicator of how well you did which is why most people who get in the 70's pass. 




You/your friend are mistaken.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 7, 2015)

I am licensed in the USA and Canada. 
I have read that material on the Nremt site. We asked for clarification on the 60 questions showing competency and were told while it can can and does... You still get a minimum of 70 questions.
I wish I had the email to post. As it was from the director of the Nremt I believe.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 7, 2015)

I was a bit off. If you time out it is still possible to pass with less than 70 questions.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jun 7, 2015)

Medic Tim said:


> I am licensed in the USA and Canada.
> I have read that material on the Nremt site. We asked for clarification on the 60 questions showing competency and were told while it can can and does... You still get a minimum of 70 questions.
> I wish I had the email to post. As it was from the director of the Nremt I believe.



A few years ago, I spoke with a doctor who works directly for NREMT. My understanding from him was that you could "pass" at 60 questions, but the computer still gives you at least 70. The questions from 61-70 would be survey questions that appear like real questions but do not count toward your score. Things that try to find out how people think, what percentage of people get a question right/wrong, how much about medicine, anatomy, physiology, pharmacology, etc, people understand outside of their scope of practice, etc.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 7, 2015)

True, I believe there are 7-10 or 12( it's been a while since I looked it up) questions that are not counted toward your pass/fail grade. I spoke to one of my old instructors... He was on one of the test writing committees, he told me the same thing. It can evaluate competency at 60 questions but it gives you a minimum of 70 before cutting you off. The only exception is as noted above .


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 7, 2015)

Eh I didn't get 70 and I passed. 
I didn't time out either.
*shrugs* 

I had more on my EMT then my medic. Way more.


----------



## johngotti (Jun 8, 2015)

Whew.. I passed! I really thought I bombed that test. I got home and looked up some of the questions I thought I missed and sure enough got them wrong.Counted atleast maybe 10 ,I could remember.Easy questions that I use to know the answer to,but forgot after time had passed...but I guess I still knew enough ! That's a load off my shoulders.

I feel bad for my buddy he didn't make it.He already sold his book and threw away his notes assuming he would make it.


----------

